# Hymer Layout.



## THELIGHTS (Sep 15, 2008)

We have finally after a couple of years found our perfect layout. This is a Hymer B774 which has 2 dedicated single beds at the rear above a large garage.

The only slight problem is, I have found through much web searching and travelling that this model was only produced on a Fiat chassis.
I have been told that Mercedes chassis are more sought after but I am not sure if they have produced the same layout on a Mercedes and if so what it is called. We are looking at circa 2001 - 05.

This is a minefield as the Hymer prefixes have no resemblence at all to size or layout. We do know that (B) is for Fiat and (S) is for Mercedes.

We would like to find out what the seasoned motorhomers on MHF prefer, Fiat or Mercedes and the pro's and cons of each.

We have seen an S700 but this has a transverse double at the rear which may be a problem as my wife and I have mobility issues, and we do not want to purchase one with the wrong layout only to change it soon after because it does not suit.

So your help and advice would be very welcome as we are currently tuggers, so this will be our first MH.

Many Thanks KB.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

As far as reliability goes there is not much between the Fiat and Mercedes.(Cheaper servicing on the Fiat).
One thing to bear in mind though, the Mercedes has much softer suspension than the Fiat and tends to roll more on corners, the main problem is when on site the Merc sways about more as you move about in the van, that's why a lot of people have had corner steadies fitted a la caravans. 


Whichever you chose welcome to the motorhome fraternity, you won't regret it! 

Mel.


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Hi i owned a B774 on a Fiat chassis and had no poblems whatsoever with it. I also have mercedes vans for work and in my opinion, if i was retired and was doing a lot of mileage i would prefer merc over fiat. I currently have a brand new autosleeper based on the boxer van and i dont like it, like the fiat it feels cheap and thrown together. Like i said though the fiat did its job and i had no problems with it, you just dont get that feeling of quality like you do in a merc. Im sure they did a Hymer Starline based on a Merc wich was a tag axle like the 774 but i think it was a 664 or 674, try a search on the starline.

Dave

Sorry i did see a hymer merc with the twin bed lay out but it was without a tag axle, try Starline 680.

Dave


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

*hymer*

Hi

Our B675SL has two single beds over the garage and is on a Merc chassis, but was built in 2006.

P&L


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Not a Hymer, but our Adria Izola A697SL has twin beds over a garage at the rear. It is based on the Renault Master chassis which is excellent and really well built. There are one or two up for sale around the country, but they are rare. Renault Trucks service centres do servicing far cheaper that Fiat or Peugeot service, and know far more about successfully diagnosing faults if any should occur.

Just my ten pennorth.

Colin


----------



## captainjc (Sep 14, 2010)

*Merc or fiat*

Keep away from fiat if you can , fiat is short for FIX. IT ANOTHER TIME


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Merc or fiat*



captainjc said:


> Keep away from fiat if you can , fiat is short for FIX. IT ANOTHER TIME


Hi.

Maybe the 5th gear and the judder which are known faults on a small minority of the thousands and thousands of vans that are behaving themselves quite nicely thank you, otherwise you are doing Fiat a dis service with "Your" opinion, others might be quite OK with a Fiat based van.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

To be fair to Fiat I am on my second Fiat based motorhome. Been travelling to Spain, Calais to Javea, twice a year for 10 years in them, only problem has been a faulty engine management light.

Contrast that with a brand new Mercedes A Class costing circa £25,000 - within a month of purchase was going into limp home mode doing 80mph on the outside lane of the M1, took Mercedes about 4 months to sort the problem which involved the 2.0 litre diesel engines in thousands of vehicles (they had to redesign the intake manifold!).

We then went through a period when the coil springs were breaking.

At 3 years old with 11,000 miles they advised that the gearbox was leaking oil, the discs were all in need of replacement and corrosion was apparent around the wheel arches? It was just out of warranty and Mercedes were not interested in contributing to the repair costs.

I used to run Mercedes E Class saloons in the 80's/early 90's when the vehicles were built like the proverbial outside convenience. Wouldn't touch one now!

Mike


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The main difference between Fiat and Mercedes is that the Fiat B Class-SL models have a double floor in which you have extra storage and in which both water tanks are fitted to stop them from freezing up. Also these models are built on an Alko Chassis which will give you a smooth ride. Mercedes models dont have double floors or Alko Chassis. I have had Fiat and Peugeot Motorhomes for 26 years and never had any problems with them. Hope this helps.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Exsis I 562 has a similar layout, twin single longitude bunks over a good size garage. It is on a Ford Transit
There are two engine sizes

http://www.hymer.com/Presse2012/HYM...B/Motorhome/TD_HYMER_Exsis-i_2012_english.pdf


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

CI made the Cipro 85 on a Renault.

http://www.westcountrymotorhomes.co.uk/21/used-vehicles/prod/735/2009-renault-ci-cipro-85

more photos
http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/stock/2564/pixindex.html

We had the Cipro 75 same layout but not above a garage and loved it. It only went because we needed an auto after husbands illness.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We are delighted with our Hymer Silverline 562 on a Ford Transit. We have the twin bed longitudinal layout but have added an insert from a precious van to make a massive double bed. We get up and down on moveable sturdy steps which we prefer to a ladder.

The Ford is great. Really fuel efficient if you use cruise control on motorways at around 55 mph (34 miles to the gallon). We did 12k miles this year and the first service will cost £128. Our ar is a Merk and it costs a bomb to service. It's going to have to go.

Enjoy your motor homing journey.


----------

